# Is It Worth Hiring Ilegals?



## RILEY PAINTING (Oct 17, 2007)

I Had Several Illegals Working For Me Over The Last Few Years"what Harm Could It Do".i Thought To My Self.not Much.well I Have Come To Realise In Retrospect A Lot More Than I Ever Could Have Believed.not Only Do I Have So Much **** From The Local Tv Who Are Doing An Expose On The Hiring Of Illegal Immigrants.but I'm Also Felling A Backlash From Customers Whom Don't Want Illegals In Their Homes.listen To Me Guys The **** Is Starting To Hit The Fan.no More Will I Ever Hire Anybody But A Fully Fledged Legal Worker.by The Way I Was Paying The Same Sort Of Money To All Emploies.please Let Me Know Your Thoughts,


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

That sure looks like a lot of work capitalizing all them letters. All my guys are illegals, sometimes they get picked up, but its fairly easy to get new ones. There really is no downside as long as I don't get caught. Plus it allows me to price jobs a lot lower.


----------



## JCpresto (Dec 14, 2007)

In the long run its never worth it to hire an illegal. Maybe have him vaccuum chips, or clean windows on a 4' ladder but thats about it. It has to be hard to pay workmans comp on 5+ guys, so lots of guys find ways to get around it.

And its true. A big %age of white America doesent like non English speaking people on their property. Nevermind inside the house sorting through the jewelry box. 

Oh man I could sit here and tell you stories for days... Ill save it.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

This Thread Is Not Real

Call Me Paranoid, But I Bet This Is Like A Setup From Big Brother ....:laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

He has made similar comments in other posts. He just has come to see the light and is trying to correct the errors of his past ways.

Plus, he makes a nifty profit on a chalet rental on a lake with a boat included.

Ed


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll give you my brief opinion....

If a person cant run a legitimate business... then they shouldn't be in business!!!

Businesses that hire illegals are not only scum but are not legitimate... its a sorry excuse to say that they cant afford WC or taxes is the reason for hiring illegals...

There are thriving & legitimate painting businesses (and other trades) out there that are able to afford and pay WC and taxes and still make a good profit...WHY??... because they have a plan and a system in place...

In my opinion businesses that hire illegals are the portapotties of the trades...


----------



## RILEY PAINTING (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes I Have Seen The Error From My Ways. And That Is What I;m Correcting Now.i Thought I Was Pointing That Out In My Thread.
As For A House With A Boat Whats That Got To Do With Anything.foll.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

:laughing: WTF? Trick thread, trick thread!!!!

Anyway, here's a link to make you think.

http://www.vdare.com/awall/070516_memo.htm


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

I only hire them to take on heavy/laborous jobs such as cleaning up job sites, dumping containers, holding/tipping frames, carrying weights, etc., that do NOT directly affect any quality of the work being done by other skilled workers. Cheap buck for the cheap work! :thumbsup:


----------



## RILEY PAINTING (Oct 17, 2007)

The Thing I'd Like To Say To Jmpg My Thing
Is That I Do Pay Workers Comp And Do With Hold Taxes But The Homeowner Takes It For Granteds That I Do Not.my Problem Is That When I Give The Estamaite The Home Owner Expects A White Clean-cut Painter Shows Up To Do The Work.which Has Not Been The Case.further More The Only Way For This Country To Get Out Of This Mess That We Are In Is To Employ Home Growen Talent ,which Is My Aim Over The Next Few Tears.so Stick That In Your Pipe And Smoke It.senior.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I still wanna know how he gets every first letter capitalized Does he really press shift every time? Does he maybe have an illegal to hold the shift key for him at the proper time?


----------



## RILEY PAINTING (Oct 17, 2007)

By The Way Don't Reply A-hole I'm Tired And Going To Bed.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Patrick said:


> I still wanna know how he gets every first letter capitalized Does he really press shift every time? Does he maybe have an illegal to hold the shift key for him at the proper time?


 
I SHOW YOU HOW. YOU PUT CAPS BUTTON ON, TYPE IN ALL CAPS, AND SUBMIT POST. NOW, EVERY WORD HAS FIRST LETTER CAP ONLY. THIS IS THE FORUM MODS DID IT, SO TO PREVENT EVERY CHILD COME IN & MESS WITH IT. NICE FEATURES. :thumbsup:


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

ops, didn't work this time. last time, i were able to do exact like him did. Dunno why now? sorry, i forget the trick how to it, never mind!:no:


----------



## RILEY PAINTING (Oct 17, 2007)

SWTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT HOUSES WITH BOATS?


Ed the Roofer said:


> He has nade similar comments in other posts. He just has come to see the light and is trying to correct the errors of his past ways.
> 
> Plus, he makes a nifty profit on a chalet rental on a lake with a boat included.
> 
> Ed


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I think you are sniffing too much epoxy. Glad you are coming around on the illegals though.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

The tracks must be getting icy.
This is like the third thread in 2 days that reads like a slow trainwreck. :blink:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

RILEY PAINTING said:


> SWTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT HOUSES WITH BOATS?


 
Because you were being made fun of with the first several respondees, who thought that you were a ficticious rabble rouser poster. I was pointing out that you were a legitimate traceable entity.

Spammers cover their tracks and are usually hard to trace. You, on the other hand, were very easy to verify.

Nice woodwork in that house, by the way. It seems like a nice getaway, if in fact I did my research correctly.

Ed


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Nice woodwork in that house, by the way. It seems like a nice getaway, if in fact I did my research correctly.
> 
> Ed


The rates are good for the rental seasons!


----------



## KJLinden2002 (Dec 29, 2007)

Have some integrity and do the business right. Pretty sure if your illegal gets hurt on the job your done for. They have legal protection as well. If i see illegals working I'd report them.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

mickeyco said:


> Not treating them the same as you would a citizen you are essentially saying they are less of a human being. The paradox is if they treated, or were forced to treat illegal aliens in the same manner as citizens (equal pay, insurance, breaks, etc.) they wouldn't use them.


That's where the solution is.
Am I agreeing with you?


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

My brothers friend built a house in california, he hired some illegals to do his roof, one fell off, punctured a lung, had to be lifeflighted, and it ended up costing my brothers friend close to $30,000.00 when all was said and done.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

mseneker said:


> One of the big questions contractors are going to have to answer is:
> 
> To what extent are we going to be responsible for verifying the status of our sub-contractor's workers?
> 
> ...


Just noticed this. So are you for hiring illegals or just covering your a**?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

The ONLY reason that there exists any Laws concerning Employee "Legitimacy" is so the Government, Federal, State and Local, can get their cut of your Business through Payroll Taxes.

This is not to say that hiring Illegals is right, but if there were no Income Taxes there would be NO Laws governing employee hiring.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> The ONLY reason that there exists any Laws concerning Employee "Legitimacy" is so the Government, Federal, State and Local, can get their cut of your Business through Payroll Taxes.
> 
> This is not to say that hiring Illegals is right, but if there were no Income Taxes there would be NO Laws governing employee hiring.


I have to agree with you on that. Its just that so many on this board get up in arms on the subject, but if you read carefully what is said, or in some cases what is *not said*, you get an idea how some really feel or what they are really doing in regard to hiring illegals or doing business with subs that do.
I was talking a lady thats works at a local busioness and was asking her about the last remodel they had done. I aske dif her if some of our friends from the south did the work. She said some of them were. She said the corporate office has a crew that goes around to the different shops doing this work. She said they had like 600 and something stores. Now maybe they were legal, I do not know, but I have my doubts.
I have had different thoughts on the matter, but I will say this, if I was in the same situation and all I had to do was cross a border to find work that paid enough to better my family, I'd have to do it. I mean, what is the penalty, Bus ride home?


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

I cannot say this enough....HIRE AMERICAN...............The job and the Company you save may be your own............

My nephew could not even find a job flipping burgers until some local raids were done, he was and is willing to flip burgers, pick corn mop floors etc.... He needs work to pay bills just like all the rest of us...

The only reason most companys hire them is money...plain and simple.

There are plenty of AMERICANS looking and willing to work, why should I pay for somone here ilegaly, who gets health insurance, sends his kids to public schools, works here for a few yrs and then goes back home and lives large...........

Nothing pisses me off more than when we are slow and see all the ilegals working, its not right..........


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

what scares me is this is an american related thread, but im in canada and i know of a couple contractors who are bringing in mexicans to cut costs. the local guys who were working for em ed off on em cuz they were sick of not being able to afford to feed their kids. 


anyhow, this thread is making me want to go rent "Born in East L.A" with Cheech and Chong


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

RILEY PAINTING said:


> I Had Several Illegals Working For Me Over The Last Few Years"what Harm Could It Do".i Thought To My Self.not Much.well I Have Come To Realise In Retrospect A Lot More Than I Ever Could Have Believed.not Only Do I Have So Much **** From The Local Tv Who Are Doing An Expose On The Hiring Of Illegal Immigrants.but I'm Also Felling A Backlash From Customers Whom Don't Want Illegals In Their Homes.listen To Me Guys The **** Is Starting To Hit The Fan.no More Will I Ever Hire Anybody But A Fully Fledged Legal Worker.by The Way I Was Paying The Same Sort Of Money To All Emploies.please Let Me Know Your Thoughts,


I loath business owners such as yourself.
I laugh as contractors like you fold up your "extravagant" lifestyles due to pressures from the local tv, and wise customers. They are realizing you are paying your illegals $7.00 and hour while still charging them $30.00 per man hour.
I _*highly*_ doubt you were paying them (illegal workers) well once you realized the profits you were able to "skim" from the man hours you were charging your customers.

ugh.

There, you have my thoughts.

*EDIT:* I hope you do not write up your own estimates with spelling as atrocious as you have used here.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> what scares me is this is an american related thread, but im in canada and i know of a couple contractors who are bringing in mexicans to cut costs. the local guys who were working for em ed off on em cuz they were sick of not being able to afford to feed their kids.
> 
> 
> anyhow, this thread is making me want to go rent "Born in East L.A" with Cheech and Chong


Chong wasn't in that movie.


----------



## blabbott (Dec 17, 2004)

*Abbott's Painting*

What is funny is that we were all illegal at one time:laughing: Problem is no one likes competition. As long as you do top knotch work and we can communicate I am fine. 
Hey boo boo, if you cant beat 'em join 'em.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

blabbott said:


> What is funny is that we were all illegal at one time:laughing: Problem is no one likes competition. As long as you do top knotch work and we can communicate I am fine.
> Hey boo boo, if you cant beat 'em join 'em.




:no:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

blabbott said:


> What is funny is that we were all illegal at one time:laughing: Problem is no one likes competition. As long as you do top knotch work and we can communicate I am fine.
> Hey boo boo, if you cant beat 'em join 'em.


Uh ro! Just when some are trying to get the bashing thing under control. :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone remember the slogan "Irish Need Not Apply".

We Irish and Italians, I am both, built the infrastructure of this place we call home.

We were once "Illegals". Who are we now? THE UNIONS and the powers.

Everyone has a place. It is, after all, a Capitalist Society in which we live. The man with the better price with as good as or better work gets the job. 

Those who say they have never done it, hire "Illegals", the majority of them, are FULL OF SHIIIIIIT!

Not saying it is right. Not saying it is O.K.. But it happens ALL the time. DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

blabbott said:


> *What is funny is that we were all illegal at one time*:laughing: Problem is no one likes competition. As long as you do top knotch work and we can communicate I am fine.
> Hey boo boo, if you cant beat 'em join 'em.



Speak for yourself, most of the previos immigrants that came over here, came over legally, and they didn't abuse the welfare, healthcare and school system, they didn't drive around in uninsured cars and not pay for the damage they caused, steal identities, not pay taxes, they did not commit crimes at alarming rates nor did they whine like little babies, calling everyone opposed to them, racists, nor did they demand special treatment and they were here legally as opposed to today's criminal illegal alien that has no respect for this country and commit crime like it's a birth rite. 








.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

blabbott said:


> What is funny is that we were all illegal at one time


No we weren't...my family came here on a boat and we're processed through Ellis Island ~ that was the legal avenue at the time.

Making a raft out of old tires and stryofoam... not legal
Jumping a fence...not legal
etc etc etc




blabbott said:


> Problem is no one likes competition.


That does not make any sense whatsoever.
Care to explain?




blabbott said:


> As long as you do top knotch work and we can communicate I am fine.


Are you willing to pay an illegal top-notch wages w/benefits?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> Speak for yourself, most of the previos immigrants that came over here, came over legally, and they didn't abuse the welfare, healthcare and school system, they didn't drive around in uninsured cars and not pay for the damage they caused, steal identities, not pay taxes, they did not commit crimes at alarming rates nor did they whine like little babies, calling everyone opposed to them, racists, nor did they demand special treatment and they were here legally as opposed to today's criminal illegal alien that has no respect for this country and commit crime like it's a birth rite.



I respect your opinions Mickey and Celtic....But I SERIOUSLY beg to differ! And yes. Ellis Island was a place to sort out all the "Illegal" Immigrants. NONE were invited and there were no Immigration laws as we have today.

It was a Disease, the Immigration Rate, back at the turn of the Century!

So nearly all the Grandparents or Great-Grandparents of the Caucasion Americans, Italian, Irish, Jewish, German were "Illegal"! Absolutely "Illegal".

The only "Non-Illegals" were the descendants of the Mayflower and the Ratified English and French.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I respect your opinions Mickey and Celtic....But I SERIOUSLY beg to differ! And yes. Ellis Island was a place to sort out all the "Illegal" Immigrants. NONE were invited and there were no Immigration laws as we have today.
> 
> 
> 
> So nearly all the Grandparents or Great-Grandparents of the Caucasion Americans, Italian, Irish, Jewish, German were "Illegal"! Absolutely "Illegal".



If the person was allowed entrance into the "new world" via Ellis Island, they were in no way, shape or form here "illegally".

As far as invitation is concerned....ever read the inscription on the Statue of Liberty?


> _Give me your tired, your poor,_
> _Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,_
> _The wretched refuse of your teeming shore._
> _Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,_
> _I lift my lamp beside the golden door_​


Now while it doesn't come right and say we will accept your huddled masses after due process_ -_ it certainly doesn't say_ "By invitation only"

_


MALCO.New.York said:


> The only "Non-Illegals" were the descendants of the Mayflower and the Ratified English and French.


Why not?
Because no one had a law in place to say they were "illegal"?



MALCO.New.York said:


> It was a Disease, the Immigration Rate, back at the turn of the Century!


Does history continue to repeat itself?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I respect your opinions Mickey and Celtic....But I SERIOUSLY beg to differ! And yes. Ellis Island was a place to sort out all the "Illegal" Immigrants. NONE were invited and there were no Immigration laws as we have today.
> 
> It was a Disease, the Immigration Rate, back at the turn of the Century!
> 
> ...


Europeans were here first, they were just returning to the land they found.




> First Americans May Have Been European
> 
> By Bjorn Carey, LiveScience Staff Writer
> 
> ...



Also not true with my own family, they applied for visas and green cards and came here when given permission to, and they didn't abuse welfare, hospitals and the school systems, nor did they steal anyone's identity, lower wages, live 20 + to a house, ***** and complain, commit tons of crime or skip out on taxes. Added bonus, their car was insured.





.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Celtic said:


> If the person was allowed entrance into the "new world" via Ellis Island, they were in no way, shape or form here "illegally".
> 
> As far as invitation is concerned....ever read the inscription on the Statue of Liberty?
> Now while it doesn't come right and say we will accept your huddled masses after due process_ -_ it certainly doesn't say_ "By invitation only"
> ...



That is why I used Quotes. Illegal is a term that did and did not apply.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> That is why I used Quotes. Illegal is a term that did and did not apply.


:no:

You're missing the point.

The process of going through Ellis Island WAS the process....jumping a fence is NOT the process.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Celtic said:


> :no:
> 
> You're missing the point.
> 
> The process of going through Ellis Island WAS the process....jumping a fence is NOT the process.


I completely understand. But..............The reasoning and the motives were and are the same. A better life!

Please do not figure me for a Liberal ACLU assssslicker. I AM NOT. My only point is that nearly all change in the Human Race has been by Force or Farce. Illegals is by Farce.

I am ONLY making a point because so many stand behind their acquired "Principals" and have no clue as to the "why" they stand where they stand.

I am stirring the pot to get People to think, but not stirring with bad or contention laden reasons. (Sort of an Oxymoron. Is it not?)


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> My only point is that nearly all change in the Human Race has been by Force or Farce. Illegals is by Farce.


...and it's a fine point too :thumbup:


----------



## nailman (Sep 4, 2008)

More Americans are killed every year by illegals then are killed by drunk driver's. But we have M.A.D and police to stop D.U.I,s But who stops the illegals? Think about the illegal you hire, might be the one that ends up killing or harming your FAMILY, What will happen to that illegal, They will be sent back to where they came from.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

nailman said:


> More Americans are killed every year by illegals then are killed by drunk driver's. But we have M.A.D and police to stop D.U.I,s But who stops the illegals? Think about the illegal you hire, might be the one that ends up killing or harming your FAMILY, What will happen to that illegal, They will be sent back to where they came from.


Empirical Data please.




There were 17,448 drunken driving deaths in 2001, up from 16,572 in 1999.

These are MADD numbers and one can NEVER trust Facts posted by an Advocacy Group.


In 2006, there were 13,470 fatalities in crashes involving an alcohol-impaired driver (BAC of .08 or higher) – 32 percent of total traffic fatalities for the year.

Another Advocacy Group!

http://www.alcoholalert.com/drunk-driving-statistics.html



Approximately 12 Americans are Murdered Daily because of Unsecured Borders. And another 13 due to Drunk Driving Illegals.

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=53103 (Another Biased Publication)

A wee bit off of the Posters figures! But that is 12 + 13 TOO MANY DAMN IT!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> In 2006, there were 13,470 fatalities in crashes involving an alcohol-impaired driver (BAC of .08 or higher) – *32 percent of total traffic fatalities for the year.*
> 
> Another Advocacy Group!


*So, another way to spin that figure, is that 68% of all traffic fatalities were the result of drivers operating a motorized vehicle un-impaired by alcohol.*

*According to that rational, the non-drinking drivers are approximately 200% more likely to cause a traffic fatality than a drinking and legally drunk driver.*


*Very serious footnote:*
I am not trying to make light of the seriousness of the impact of dangerous, wreckless driving while intoxicated, but rather, to point out that statistics can all be twisted to prevail whomevers point of view that one would presume to defend.

Ed


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> *So, another way to spin that figure, is that 68% of all traffic fatalities were the result of drivers operating a motorized vehicle un-impaired by alcohol.*
> 
> *According to that rational, the non-drinking drivers are approximately 200% more likely to cause a traffic fatality than a drinking and legally drunk driver.*
> 
> ...


No spin Ed. I am just saying that There are WAY MORE DUI Deaths than Illegal Alien Incited Deaths.

We both are on the same side of the fence here but MADD is a FOULED up Group.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

We do not nor will we hire Illegals, we hire American and try to hire Vets first and formost.

This country is being ruined by illegal Immigration we have lost a ton of work to contractors who hire illegals and more than that, illegals who have there own business.

You can think whatever you want but we will not survive this , you have to have borders and legal immagration. 

Nothing burns us up more than having no work and seeing all the illegals buying paint at the paint store. I can give numerous examples of good jobs we have lost to illegal labor and contractors its a shame....just lost a hotel job in Boston to illegals who were bused in fdrom NY and did a hoorendous job............we called INS but thats a joke, they were eventually shut down buy the building dept but 90% of all the painting, drywall and stucco was completed ...

There are millions of Americans who have families and house payments and came here legally who need work try hireing some.

Just for FYI my crew consists of all types of Americans , and yes I do give preference to vets ......


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> No spin Ed. I am just saying that There are WAY MORE DUI Deaths than Illegal Alien Incited Deaths.
> 
> We both are on the same side of the fence here but MADD is a FOULED up Group.


I wasn't intentionally trying to "Spin" the topic you were making a point out of, hence my disclaimer at the bottom.

I just wanted to show how easy it is to report the other side of the fence with the same statistics, no matter the topic.

I read some statistics about that.

Ed


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I wasn't intentionally trying to "Spin" the topic you were making a point out of, hence my disclaimer at the bottom.
> 
> I just wanted to show how easy it is to report the other side of the fence with the same statistics, no matter the topic.
> 
> ...


Understood!!!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

> Illegal aliens murder 12 Americans daily
> Death toll in 2006 far overshadows total U.S. soldiers killed in Iraq, Afghanistan
> 
> WASHINGTON – While the military "quagmire" in Iraq was said to tip the scales of power in the U.S. midterm elections, most Americans have no idea more of their fellow citizens – men, women and children – were murdered this year by illegal aliens than the combined death toll of U.S. troops in Iraq and Afghanistan since those military campaigns began.
> ...





> Study: 1 million sex crimes by illegals
> Researcher estimates more than 100 offenders crossing border daily
> 
> Based on a one-year in-depth study, a researcher estimates there are about 240,000 illegal immigrant sex offenders in the United States who have had an average of four victims each.
> ...


I could post thousands of tragic stories of what these illegal aliens do, they come from a country that is much more violent than ours, where it's okay for a 50 year old to have sex with a 12 year old, they are destroying this country, from all the crime, to the abuses of every welfare we offer, to the abuses of the healthcare system, over 50% of babies born in some border towns are born to illegal aliens (translators are required at our expense), hospitals are shutting down because of them, they bring in diseases doctors haven't seen here in 50 years, they steal people's identies and destroy their credit, they lower wages and don't pay taxes, they increase the cost of all of our insurances, they increase our property taxes,they bring in tons of drugs, they give a bad name to good upstanding legal Mexicans and then they have the nerve to sue our country and it's citizens for every damned thing and have "immigrants" rights marches after illegally entering this country. If it were up to me I'd be shooting them on the border just as I would someone breaking into my house. 

Tell this family (what's left of them), the benefits of illegal aliens:



> Authorities say that was enough to prompt Edwin Ramos to unload an AK47 assault weapon on *a man and his two sons*, killing all three.
> 
> The murders immediately sparked public outrage, which only intensified when authorities revealed that *Ramos, 21, is an illegal immigrant who had managed to avoid deportation despite previous brushes with the law.*
> 
> ...



For Christ sake there using our taxpayer dollars to purchase weapons to kill us.

It's not our job to fix the world's problems or take in the world's sh!t bags, there is no right to seek a better life in America, there is a legal way to do it if one chooses to follow the rules.





.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> For Christ sake there using our taxpayer dollars to purchase weapons to kill us.
> 
> It's not our job to fix the world's problems or take in the world's sh!t bags, there is no right to seek a better life in America, there is a legal way to do it if one chooses to follow the rules.
> 
> ...


I COMPLETELY concur Mickey! COMPLETELY!


----------



## rpiper (Dec 25, 2008)

New Orleans could have used tens of thousands of_* legal*_ laborers, painters, roofers, carpenters etc. a few years ago. Not many showed, those who did thought they could walk in here and demand ridiculous wages, o Alot of the legals ( clean cut white guys) that came, scammed thousands of homeowners out of all there money. I am still hearing these stories 3 1/2 years later. I honestly cant say that I have heard of many illegals doing this. They just want to apply their trade for a fair wage. If it were not for illegals coming here, it would have been complete and utter madness (it still is somewhat but thats a diiferent topic). The laws concerning illegals sucks, it could be so much easier to solve this problem, but the government is screwing this mess up like everything else it does. The illegals I used, pay rent, buy vehicles, pay taxes, buy tools, have insurance on all their vehicles, dont use the system for anything, dont get arrested, aren't alchoholics, show up everyday like clockwork, do unbelievable work, are extremely conscientious, courteous,honest and polite. Do all your _*legals *_contribute to our society in the same way?

P.S
Here is one solution:
I recently asked these illegals if they would be willing to pay, say, $15,000.00 in fines, over 2 years to become legal. They all quickly said absolutley. $15,000 x 30,000,000 ?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

rpiper said:


> New Orleans could have used tens of thousands of_* legal*_ laborers, painters, roofers, carpenters etc. a few years ago. Not many showed, those who did thought they could walk in here and demand ridiculous wages, o Alot of the legals ( clean cut white guys) that came, scammed thousands of homeowners out of all there money. I am still hearing these stories 3 1/2 years later. I honestly cant say that I have heard of many illegals doing this. They just want to apply their trade for a fair wage. If it were not for illegals coming here, it would have been complete and utter madness (it still is somewhat but thats a diiferent topic). The laws concerning illegals sucks, it could be so much easier to solve this problem, but the government is screwing this mess up like everything else it does. The illegals I used, pay rent, buy vehicles, pay taxes, buy tools, have insurance on all their vehicles, dont use the system for anything, dont get arrested, aren't alchoholics, show up everyday like clockwork, do unbelievable work, are extremely conscientious, courteous,honest and polite. Do all your _*legals *_contribute to our society in the same way?
> 
> P.S
> Here is one solution:
> *I recently asked these illegals if they would be willing to pay, say, $15,000.00 in fines, over 2 years to become legal. They all quickly said absolutley. $15,000 x 30,000,000 ?*




I have stated many timesthis is a lost cause. It is happening and will continue to happen. Thats real.
I have mixed feelings about it, except I do feel they should learn our lanquage and strive to become legal. With that said and the part I have in bold in the quote, why do they not spend a little for professional representation, if needed, and become legal??


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

rpiper said:


> The illegals I used, pay rent, buy vehicles, pay taxes, buy tools, have insurance on all their vehicles, dont use the system for anything, dont get arrested, aren't alchoholics, show up everyday like clockwork, do unbelievable work, are extremely conscientious, courteous,honest and polite. Do all your _*legals *_contribute to our society in the same way?


 
That's a bunch of crap rpiper. You admit to breaking many of our laws by aiding & abetting other criminals to commit more crimes. Shame on you.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rpiper said:


> New Orleans could have used tens of thousands of_* legal*_ laborers, painters, roofers, carpenters etc. a few years ago. Not many showed, those who did thought they could walk in here and demand ridiculous wages, o Alot of the legals ( clean cut white guys) that came, scammed thousands of homeowners out of all there money. I am still hearing these stories 3 1/2 years later.


So only the contractors bears any guilt here?






rpiper said:


> I honestly cant say that I have heard of many illegals doing this. They just want to apply their trade for a fair wage.


:blink:
Dude...stop smoking the Yule Log.

They just want money - fair wage or not.






rpiper said:


> If it were not for illegals coming here, it would have been complete and utter madness (it still is somewhat but thats a diiferent topic). The laws concerning illegals sucks, it could be so much easier to solve this problem, but the government is screwing this mess up like everything else it does.


If the laws "suck" - do something about it.....something real - not crying and whining about it.
Contact the powers that be and have the laws that "suck" re-written.
Heck, run for office if the present gov't is "screwing this mess up" for your little 3rd world construction outfit.

It's not the laws that "suck" - it's people like you that "suck".
The present laws were created for a reason, circumventing them is also an illegal action.




rpiper said:


> The illegals I used, pay rent, buy vehicles, pay taxes, buy tools, have insurance on all their vehicles, dont use the system for anything, dont get arrested, aren't alchoholics, show up everyday like clockwork, do unbelievable work, are extremely conscientious, courteous,honest and polite. Do all your _*legals *_contribute to our society in the same way?


You are living in a fantasy world.





rpiper said:


> P.S
> Here is one solution:
> I recently asked these illegals if they would be willing to pay, say, $15,000.00 in fines, over 2 years to become legal. They all quickly said absolutley. $15,000 x 30,000,000 ?


What is the 30 mil figure?
Number of illegals in the USA?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I myself don't hire illegals, I have worked on jobs where other contractors have used them, the guys that were working seemed to work fine. I look at the contractor who hires them he pulls up in his new truck, walks around barks some orders, and then moves on to the next job site. The thing is these men get paid very little and the contractor walks away with all the money. These contractors have to live with themselves which most could careless about the little guys and walk over who ever they have to. But like they say "What comes around Goes around" so maybe some of these Big time contractors are seeing down times now.:whistling

www.immigrationcounters.com

www.frankawitz.net


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> I myself don't hire illegals, I have worked on jobs where other contractors have used them, the guys that were working seemed to work fine. I look at the contractor who hires them he pulls up in his new truck, walks around barks some orders, and then moves on to the next job site. The thing is these men get paid very little and the contractor walks away with all the money. These contractors have to live with themselves which most could careless about the little guys and walk over who ever they have to. But like they say "What comes around Goes around" so maybe some of these Big time contractors are seeing down times now.:whistling
> 
> www.immigrationcounters.com
> 
> www.frankawitz.net



It is especially troubling when the big Boss man is a well spoken Bi~lingual Hispanic driving a really nice Ford F350 while his workers (all 11 of them) show up in a 1979 Chevy Luv pickup truck.
Pimping out your own people is pretty ruthless.


----------



## rpiper (Dec 25, 2008)

Nobody answered the question, do all your legals contribute to our society in the way I mentioned? I can tell you, NO!, because almost every American guy is either a drunk, crackhead, thief, or has some marriage problem that screws up his ability to put in a 40 hour week, I have gone through it for 20 years. 

Fantasy world Celtic, come to N.O. 
It's a joke, the Govt. is committing crimes every time they arrest an illegal and let him go. Circumventing laws my !

Brickie, the last person I worry about when I walk the streets of N.O. is a Mexican, committing a crime against me.


----------



## rpiper (Dec 25, 2008)

How many drunk legal construction workers drive drunk and kill someone?
There are almost that many killed by legals in N.O. everyday


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rpiper said:


> ...almost every American guy is either a drunk, crackhead, thief, or has some marriage problem that screws up his ability to put in a 40 hour week, I have gone through it for 20 years.


So move to Mexico.




rpiper said:


> Fantasy world Celtic, come to N.O.
> It's a joke, the Govt. is committing crimes every time they arrest an illegal and let him go. Circumventing laws my !


So move to Mexico.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

rpiper said:


> Nobody answered the question, do all your legals contribute to our society in the way I mentioned? I can tell you, NO!, because almost every American guy is either a drunk, crackhead, thief, or has some marriage problem that screws up his ability to put in a 40 hour week, I have gone through it for 20 years.
> 
> Fantasy world Celtic, come to N.O.
> It's a joke, the Govt. is committing crimes every time they arrest an illegal and let him go. Circumventing laws my !
> ...


Your problems run much deeper than the legal/illegal issue.


----------



## rpiper (Dec 25, 2008)

Celtic said:


> So move to Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> So move to Mexico.


 Your absolutely  brilliant!! Thats it?


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

rpiper said:


> New Orleans could have used tens of thousands of_* legal*_ laborers, painters, roofers, carpenters etc. a few years ago.* Not many showed, those who did thought they could walk in here and demand ridiculous wages*, o Alot of the legals ( clean cut white guys) that came, scammed thousands of homeowners out of all there money. I am still hearing these stories 3 1/2 years later. I honestly cant say that I have heard of many illegals doing this. They just want to apply their trade for a fair wage. If it were not for illegals coming here, it would have been complete and utter madness (it still is somewhat but thats a diiferent topic). The laws concerning illegals sucks, it could be so much easier to solve this problem, but the government is screwing this mess up like everything else it does. The illegals I used, pay rent, buy vehicles, pay taxes, buy tools, have insurance on all their vehicles, dont use the system for anything, dont get arrested, aren't alchoholics, show up everyday like clockwork, do unbelievable work, are extremely conscientious, courteous,honest and polite. Do all your _*legals *_contribute to our society in the same way?
> 
> P.S
> Here is one solution:
> I recently asked these illegals if they would be willing to pay, say, $15,000.00 in fines, over 2 years to become legal. They all quickly said absolutley. $15,000 x 30,000,000 ?


Whats your idea of ridiculous wages. Let me get this...I'm suppose to pull up stakes and move to a comlete **** hole 2,000 miles away (while still supporting my family at home) for little to nothing? All so the general running the job can make more money? You made a TON of friends here already, keep diggin Richard, you are part of the problem.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rpiper said:


> Your absolutely  brilliant!! Thats it?



You have 2 choices....I gave them to you once already, now I will give them you again:

- Run for office
- Move to Mexico

Not only do you encourage the illegals...you whine about it as well.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

> Fantasy world Celtic, come to N.O.


 
Since Hurricane Katrina, New Orleans has seen an influx of new residents, many of whom are here illegally. There are many gas stations where you can take part in the new slavery by "hiring" an illegal day laborer. You can pay them next to nothing for a one-day job with no benefits and no future and giggle over the fact that not only do you not have to pay employment taxes, the government further subsidizes this ripoff by providing social services including medical care in the local emergency room. Or let them work all day and don't pay them at all.
However, many local companies have re-established themselves, to the point that the shifty contractors who hire these men are unable to fully employ the continually growing crowd. It's been clear for a long time that President Bush agrees with Mexican President Vincente Fox on the need for completely open borders and is stealthily working toward that goal. President Bush aided and abetted this illegal immigration when he approved suspending "provisions of the Davis-Bacon Act that would have required government contractors to pay prevailing wages in Louisiana and devastated parts of Mississippi, Alabama and Florida. And the Department of Homeland Security has temporarily suspended sanctioning employers who hire workers who cannot document their citizenship." 

The wage-depressing results of that are also clear:
The Latino influx has rankled many longtime residents, who say the arrivals have depressed wages in some sectors. "I'm working for $6 an hour!" yelled one African-American man at Mayor Ray Nagin's first town-hall meeting last month. "They're bringing in Mexicans and expecting us to work for the same money. Is slavery over, or what?"​But now that so many illegals are here with more arriving daily, they need to earn something to subsist. This was just sad - Richard over at Metroblogging New Orleans noted in Trabajo -- and I DO mean "HO" that you can hire someone from the Exxon/Day Labor Center to do more than just your drywall. 

We certainly needed to bring in illegals for this - after all, Katrina just decimated the local gay prostitution industry. Yet another case of illegal undocumented immigrants doing the work no one else will do.

http://www.dummocrats.com/archives/001296.php


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

The reason most contractors hire the illegal labor is to be able to pay them less money, no benefits etc.

How can we expect people to respect our profession if some contractors are not respecting it themselves.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

I am very thankful that I don't have to leave my home and enter another Country illegally in order to make 400% more money than I do at home.

If that is the only way I could support my family I would.
I would live 15 to an apartment, and work sun up till sun down to maximize my earning potential.


----------



## rpiper (Dec 25, 2008)

what the f*** do you know, your a GD Pie Taster! Your the one whining ass****. Till you get in the trenches and, KNOW WHAT I KNOW, SHUT UP 
I guess I should have hired those 2 (legal)drunk, homeless,derelects that approached me today, and sent them to a million dollar house to paint crown molding 25' in the air! First off I dont use people on a daily basis, people have been with me since *before* Katrina. THEY STAY BECAUSE I PAY THEM MORE THAN THE PREVAILING WAGES. I dont use guys from Home Depot and never have.


----------



## rpiper (Dec 25, 2008)

Brickie,dont believe everything you read on the internet


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

rpiper said:


> First off I dont use people on a daily basis, people have been with me since *before* Katrina. THEY STAY BECAUSE I PAY THEM MORE THAN THE PREVAILING WAGES. I dont use guys from Home Depot and never have.


*So you admit to running an ongoing criminal enterprise for years. *

*Let see you're involved in FRAUD, forgery, conspiracy, unlawful production of identity documents, identity theft, Possession of false identification , Human Smuggling, Counterfeiting, Illegal employment & slavery for starters which then makes you RICO elegible......*


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rpiper said:


> what the f*** do you know, your a GD Pie Taster! Your the one whining ass****. Till you get in the trenches and, KNOW WHAT I KNOW, SHUT UP


Wow...I guess the truth stings a bit, eh?
:laughing:



So what are you going to fix the mess you are making worse?
- Run for office
- Move to Mexico
- Continue to whine and cry like a 7 yr. old girl that just skinned her knee


...now you have 3 choices!


----------



## rpiper (Dec 25, 2008)

I would love to go down to the painters or carpenters union and hire a crew of Gulf War vets and pay them great wages, but lets face reality.
I dont try to encourage illegals( I know you'll say bulls***) I seriously try to encourage young American guys to learn the trade, again lets be real it's dying.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

rpiper said:


> I would love to go down to the painters or carpenters union and hire a crew of Gulf War vets and pay them great wages, but lets face reality.


Reality is that you're *running an ongoing criminal enterprise for years*


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rpiper said:


> I would love to go down to the painters or carpenters union and hire a crew of Gulf War vets and pay them great wages, but lets face reality.


...and Piper's reality is:

Screw the Vets.
I have no use for these "damaged goods" anyway.



rpiper said:


> I dont try to encourage illegals( I know you'll say bulls***) I seriously try to encourage young American guys to learn the trade, again lets be real it's dying.


...because I drive nails into the coffin of the American dream on a daily [well almost daily ~ just on the days I hire illegals and pay them above prevailing wage] basis.

:laughing:


I gotta know....is it tough talking out of both sides on your mouth at the same time? :blink:


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

> I gotta know....is it tough talking out of both sides on your mouth at the same time? :blink:


Perhaps piper likes some of the "benefits" that he gets:



*Illegals - Selling the Gay Sex Americans Won't Sell*

http://www.dummocrats.com/archives/001296.php


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Brickie said:


> Perhaps piper likes some of the "benefits" that he gets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't click the link...but I think it's pretty safe to say:

*OMG ! *​ 

:laughing:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Time to take out the trash.


----------

